# Was geht hier noch?



## altenkuschter (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich sitze gerade über ein Projekt: Idee: Wer kennt nicht das Gefühl vor etwas Unbekanntem? – Angst, Ungewissheit, Unsicherheit? Auch in Träumen tauchen diese eher unschönen Gefühle auf, besonders bei dunklen, unübersichtlichen und unbekannten Räumen.
Dieses Gefühl der inneren Zerrissenheit möchte ich in einem Bild zeigen.

Der Raum ist mit Maya gerendert und das Model ist entsprechend fotografiert. Irgendwie gibt mir das Bild noch nicht den Kick. Vielleicht habt ihr noch Vorschläge hier noch "mehr" daraus zu machen.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße!
*
Vorschau (Bild klein)

Bild groß*


----------



## altenkuschter (26. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt den Ausschnitt verändert, das Model größer gemacht, einen Nebel/Rauch eingebaut und links eine ablaufende Sanduhr angedeutet. Diese Elemente sollen den Druck und die Angst weiter steigern.

Beim Ausschnitt schneide ich rechts wohl noch was ab.


neues Bild


----------



## tombe (26. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Nebel bzw. dessen Beleuchtung am oberen Rand des Würfels auf dem das Model steht irgendwie zu hell. 
Das mit der Sanduhr ist zwar gut aber so verdekct das man es nicht wirklich erkennt. Obwohl ich wußte das da eine Sanduhr ist, mußte ich lange suchen bis ich sie entdeckt habe. Lass doch da wo die Sanduhr ist einfach den Raum ansonsten leer. Dadurch kommt das Model dann auch noch besser zum Vorschein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Januar 2010)

Meine gänzlich laienhafte Meinung: So wie die Frau da steht, hab ich das Gefühl, sie fürchtet sich vor etwas in ihrer unmittelbaren Nähe oder aber sie leidet unter Klaustrophobie. Beide Eindrücke vertragen sich nicht so recht mit dem Raum, der zwar dunkel ist, aber keineswegs eng und auch kein „Monster“ oder so etwas beinhaltet.


----------



## Leola13 (26. Januar 2010)

Hai,

bei unbekannten, ängstigenden Räumen habe ich immer alte Gemäuer im Sinn und nicht so "neumoderne" wie bei dir.

Die Angst der Frau scheint mir nach innen gerichtet zu sein,völlig losgelöst von der Umgebung.

Ciao Stefan


----------

